# Am I letting my imagination get the best of me?



## hurtandconcerned (Mar 31, 2011)

I am currently deployed to Afghanistan and recently found out that my husband is talking to his ex girlfriend. Earlier in our marriage we had a similar situation where they were texting frequently and although he said that they were just friends and i shouldnt care if they talked i was not comfortable with the things she would say to him. she would often ask him to get back with her and not being able to take anymore of it i sent her a text saying that if she couldnt respect our marriage then she didnt need to talk to my husband anymore. and the texting stopped. My husband thinks that im insecure and that im treatened by her but thats not really the case. When my husband and i were dating he would get drunk and would occassionaly call me by her name, even when we were "in bed". I looked past all of this because to this day i think he is a great man and i am completely 100 percent in love with him. My husband and i have had major communication issues since being out here, he is often cold and short in emails and seems to be leaving me out of his life back home. In his recent conversations with his ex he tells her that if i found out they were talking that i would probably leave him and the sooner the better, he said he wants to go home and start over. I was so upset when i found this out because reguardless of lack of communication i didnt think there was any issues in our marriage. When he talks to her he sounds excited and happy, not at all how he sounds when talks to me. He talks to her so intentively and tells her things that i never knew about him. Im worried that he regrets marrying me and talking to her reminds him of how happy he used to be. Am i thinking about this way too much? Do i see something that isnt there?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i REALLY didnt like this part...


> In his recent conversations with his ex he tells her that if i found out they were talking that i would probably leave him and the sooner the better, he said he wants to go home and start over.


i would tell him he is free to go, the sooner the better.

it really upsets me that we have our military people deployed so far away and lots of the spouses take advantage of this to start something up with someone else.


----------



## hurtandconcerned (Mar 31, 2011)

I havent told him that i know hes been talking to her and that i know what they talk about. I dont know how to bring it up in a way not to make him mad. I truely feel bad, i feel like i let him down, like in some way i am not same person he married. 

I do want to do MC but i will not be back in the states for another 4 months and im affraid that he'll leave before then


----------



## hurtandconcerned (Mar 31, 2011)

I just dont know how to even go about this from all the way over here.


----------

